# Large and mini rollers for use with oil-based paint.



## beedoola (May 18, 2015)

I rollers do you use with oil-based paint? 

I also need a mini sized roller to apply paint to some cabinet doors, which I'll lay off with a brush. What roller sheds the least?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

beedoola said:


> I rollers do you use with oil-based paint?
> 
> I also need a mini sized roller to apply paint to some cabinet doors, which I'll lay off with a brush. What roller sheds the least?


vacuumed, rinsed, and spun ones, even better use them twice before the finish coat. 

Unless, of course, you like FOAM sleeves :no:


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

daArch said:


> vacuumed, rinsed, and spun ones, even better use them twice before the finish coat.
> 
> Unless, of course, you like FOAM sleeves :no:


Are you telling us that those $1.99 foam roller kits aren't what we should be using to paint our cabinetry? That's crazy! The kids at the (insert favorite box store here) said it was the best roller to use! Who do I believe!


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Microfiber. I like the Purdy minis. Wash and spin them out once and they're shed free.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Jmayspaint said:


> Microfiber. I like the Purdy minis. Wash and spin them out once and they're shed free.


I was goin to mention microfiber, but I did once get a hot dog mifti sleeve and it did shed for a long time - long threads. 

Perhaps name brands would be best. Never saw Purdy or Wooster mifti hot dog sleeves.


----------



## goga (Aug 6, 2015)

daArch said:


> vacuumed, rinsed, and spun ones, even better use them twice before the finish coat.
> 
> Unless, of course, you like FOAM sleeves :no:


I'd double that. Using thinnest ones possible to find, but I don't vacuum (good idea though), I paint fast drying lacquer on rough board a couple of times to get rid of loose debris. At the same time for the cabinets I'd spray with turbine and not roll anytime possible.


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

purdy microfiber 3/8 in is what we use for oil. It lays off real nice. It also puts enough on to give the paint the ability to level out.


----------



## beedoola (May 18, 2015)

Thanks folks.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm a huge fan of the Arrow Worthy microfiber roller covers. In general very few store stock many microfiber covers so I order them through www.thepaintstore.com


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DGemparo (Aug 31, 2015)

beedoola said:


> I rollers do you use with oil-based paint?
> 
> I also need a mini sized roller to apply paint to some cabinet doors, which I'll lay off with a brush. What roller sheds the least?


Hi Mr Beedoola

We do a lot of cabinet painting. Painting and lacquering and brushing, rolling and spraying. I am only allowed to use the foam roller since every other roller leaves hair. Some new guy recently snuck:sneaky2: some small hairy type roller that he had a love affair with onto the site after he was given the speech from my boss that they are "banned". The guy said that it carry's more paint but was let go (fired) when my boss found hair on some side panels. Lol. I told my boss that he should change the name of his company to CSI Painting.

Ttyl.

Darlene Gemparo
Prep Girl


----------



## georgemelrod (Nov 18, 2021)

Mister Rui mini paint roller for oil-based paint is also great. These rollers are amazing for projects the require a 2 - 6" brush. There is even paint distribution, the roller never gets stuck like with store bout rollers, no clumping, and they clean out completely so you don't have to buy more foam.


----------



## Wayne f (9 mo ago)

beedoola said:


> I rollers do you use with oil-based paint?
> 
> I also need a mini sized roller to apply paint to some cabinet doors, which I'll lay off with a brush. What roller sheds the least?


I use a mohair mini roller, puts on smooth with a little thinning to keep a wet edge. I get mine really cheap from paintrollersplus.net .


----------

